# Liquid Logic Manta Ray 12?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone paddle one of these yet?

http://www.liquidlogickayaks.com/fishing/index.html

I still have not finished outfitting my new SIK, but Im already looking at a SOT for BIG water. After paddling the Blackwater 10.5 a few times, I have realized that Im looking for something bigger for lake fishing. I plan to use my SIK mainly for river fishing, and only use it on lakes when the temps are too low to get wet. Im going to start drilling holes tonight. Probably only going to add a pair of rod holders, affix a plier sheath, a GPS mount, attachment points for storage (tackle), and maybe a camera mount. I want to keep it fairly simple, and save the advanced rigging for a big water kayak (Fish finder, GPS, anchor, multiple rod holders, etc.).


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

There are 3 good reviews here: http://www.paddling.net/Reviews/showReviews.html?prod=1738

You can also search the forum at: http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Rooster, if you're thinking of longer SOT, take my OK 15 for a spin. I'm thinking of putting in at Twin Bridges early Sat. morning at EF. Or if you want to help me lug it down trail at Meldahl, you can take it out on OH below dam.
Let me know
Jeff


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the offer! Unfortunately, I have to work all weekend. But, that is how I plan to pay for another kayak. LOL


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I hear ya, if you ever want to get a feel for the larger SOT, let me know. It has it's plussses and minuses. Stable and fast, but takes a bit to turn around.
I found myself up a creek off the OR the other night, doing the back and forth you do in a car to get out of a tight spot, gave me a grin that I had barely enough room to turn, or paddle backwards all the way out of creek mouth.

It's the blessings like kayak fishing, that make work worthwhile! 
LMJeff


----------

